# Pogostemon stellatus



## jerseyjay

One of the nicest plants on the market IMO.


----------



## freshreef

hi jay , how can i tell the difference between this plant to e.stellata? 
i think i had it before and gave it as e.s :?


----------



## jerseyjay

mor,

This is my picture of E. stellata which has much thinner leaves.


----------



## Raul-7

Jay Luto said:


> This is my picture of E. stellata which has much thinner leaves.


Are you saying that the 'broad leaf' variety is called P. stellatus while the regular is called E. stellata? I thought both of the names changed to P. stellatus..? :?


----------



## tsunami

Both plants are P. stellatus, one is the narrow form and one is the broad leaved form. 

Carlos


----------



## freshreef

thanks - i didnt know that the name has been changed. 
where can i c new names of old plants? i only know that 
m.micranthemides has been changed to h. micranthemides from this forum... 
this is my stellatus

















is it wide or narrow leafed?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Wow I do like these plants. Anyone know if they ship well?


----------



## freshreef

why do they change its name? what does it mean anyway?


----------



## tsunami

I don't think they ever _did_ change its name. The plant was always called Pogostemon stellatus in scientific circles, but the aquarium hobby was calling it Eusteralis stellata instead. The genus name Eusteralis has been defunct for a while now.

There was a great discussion on this in the APD.

Carlos


----------

